# Angraecum didieri



## Ricky (Jan 23, 2011)

Look at the long spur in picture #2 and #3


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a huge spur! Beautiful white!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice plant and very well mounted.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautifully grown!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 23, 2011)

A wonderful species!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice. Adding to my considering some of the small angraekids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a long spur! Pretty flower and plant.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2011)

:clap::clap: It's angraecoid time!!! 
Hopefully mine's just around the corner!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2011)

What a lovely large bloom on this compact plant!!! Jean


----------

